# Darksun Sign Up



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

I will begin the DARKSUN game mid to late January.  I am looking for 4 more players.  I have Ashrem Bayle and Jeremy thus far.
I am using the official 3e Darksun conversion.  For other books I am allowing info from-

Players Guide
DMG
Psionics Handbook
the five Class books by WOTC
If Thoughts Could Kill

If you have other ideas , questions or resources you wish to use please ask me.  I tend to be a generous Gm (until the creatures strike!) and will be flexible.
If a background is made for the character I will give bonus XP.

Other notes to keep in mind
Story begins 1800+ years ago (from boxed set) in the city of Kalidnay.  1/2 Giants are extremely rare.  If you play one, you may be one of the first dozen to exist.  Must roleplay it-  you will be a monster to most....especially within the city.
Since it is sooooo far in past, the defiler destruction is not as great.  Kalidnay for instance has swamps and scrub plains with outcropping of trees.  
I am going to try to keep battle to the minium but as I go that is FAR easier said than done.   But I will be rewarding heavier on role playing / problem solving than perhaps normal per the rules.
Much of the story will take place within Kalidnay or it's respective borders.
I am setting this up so as to allow for future storys to be used.  If this first arc goes well, I hope to continue onward with a campaign.

Any further questions then just leave here for me.

          Andy  aka Megamania


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Sorren
Human
4th level Psion (Savant) / 2nd level Metamind
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Experience: 15,000

ABILITIES
Str: 12 +1 
Dex: 14 +2 
Con: 18 +4 (+1 Character Level, +2 Bracers)
Int: 12 +1 
Wis: 12 +1 
Cha: 14 +2 

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +10

COMBAT
Hit Points: 43
Initiative: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Inertial Armor)

Attacks:
Obsidian Drilbus (Masterwork Quarterstaff) +4 Att; 1d6+1 Dmg


SPECIAL ABILITIES:
Human Bonus Feat
Human Bonus Skills
Psionics
Inner Strength
Psicrystal (Resolve)
Power Psicrystal
Freely Manifest I (Free 1st lvl power 3/day)

FEATS:
Inner Strength
Psionic Focus: Psychokinesis
Talented
Inertial Armor
Trigger Power: Greater Concussion

SKILLS: 
Class Skills
Autohypnosis (+9, 8 ranks)
Concentration (+10, 6 ranks)
Disable Device (+5, 3 ranks)
Knowledge - Psionics (+6, 5 ranks)
Open Lock (+6, 4 ranks)
Pick Pocket (+5, 3 ranks)
Psicraft (+10, 9 ranks)
Search (+5, 4 ranks)

Cross Class Skills
Diplomacy (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Bluff (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Intimidate (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Spot (+3, 2 ranks)
Listen (+3, 2 ranks)
Stabilize Self (+5, 1 rank)
Wilderness Lore (+2, 1 rank)


EQUIPMENT: 
Obsidian Drilbus (50) – Control Flames (1,500cp)
Bracers of Health +2 (4,000cp)
Amulet of Resistance (+2 Saves) (4,000cp)
Crystal Mask of the Diplomat (+5 Diplomacy, +5 Bluff, and +5 Intimidate) (2,250cp)
Dorje: Shield (50) (750cp)
Tattoo: Lesser Body Adjustment x 4 (200cp)
Tattoo: Burst x 3 (150cp)
Tattoo: Harbinger I x 1 (50cp)
Tattoo: Feather Fall x 1 (50cp)
Power Stone: Control Air x 2 (300cp)
Power Stone: Lesser Telekinesis x 2 (300cp)
Belt Pouch
Riding Kank (150cp)
Folding Shade (1cp)
Waterskin x 4 (4cp)
Rations x 4 (20bits)
Flint & Steel (1cp)

Treasure:
50cp


PSIONICS:
Power Points: 25 + 5 in Psicrystal

Displays:
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

Talents: Free Uses: 12
Far Hand
Missive
Daze (DC: +2)
Detect Psionics
Finger of Fire
Befriend (DC: +2)

1st Level Powers: Cost: 1 pp
Control Object
Matter Agitation (DC: +7)
Sense Link

2nd Level Powers: Cost: 3 pp
Control Body (DC: +8)
Suggestion (DC: +4)

3rd Level Powers: Cost: 5 pp
Greater Concussion (DC: +9)


BACKGROUND

Appearance:
Age: 29
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 135 lbs.
Hair: Long and black in ponytail.
Eyes: Grey


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Drinchek
Human Shaper (ITCK) 6 (Secondary Disciplines: Psymet, Psykin)
PP 29 (17 base +11 int +1 inner strength)

HP 31 (6d4+12)
Spd 30' Walk
AC 11 (+1 Dex)

BAB +3
Fort +6 (2 +2 +2)
Ref +5 (2 +1 +2)
Will +8 (5 +1 +2)

Str 8, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 19 (21), Wis 13, Cha 8

Attacks:
Quarterstaff +2 melee (1d6-1); or Light Crossbow +4 ranged (1d8)

Skills
Bluff +3, Concentration +11, Knowledge (Psionics) +14, Listen +5, Psicraft +14, Remote View +14, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +6, Search +15, Spot +20, Wilderness Lore +5

Feats
Inner Strength (Bonus Feat-Athas.org, PsiHB)
Fortify Power (1st Level, Mind's Eye)
Overpower (Bonus Feat-Human, Mind's Eye)
Augmented Construction (3rd Level, Mind's Eye)
Empower Construction (6th Level, Mind's Eye)

Gear
Cloak of Resistance +2 (DMG, 4000 cp)
Eyes of the Eagle (DMG, 1000 cp)
Traveller's Outfit (PHB, free)
Headband of Intellect +2 (DMG, 4000 cp)
Third Eye: Aware (PsiHB, 4000 cp)
[Shaper Starting Package]
Backpack with Waterskin (PsiHB, free)
Day's trail ration: 1 (PsiHB, free)
Bedroll (PsiHB, free)
Sack (PsiHB, free)
Flint & Steel (PsiHB, free)
Hooded Lantern (PsiHB, free)
Pint of oil: 3 (PsiHB, free)
Chalk (PsiHB, free)
Case of bolts: 10 (PsiHB, free)
Quarterstaff (PsiHB, free)
Light Crossbow (PsiHB, free)

Total: 13,000 cp

Powers

0-bolt, burst, catfall, elfsight, detect psionics, know direction, far hand
1-astral construct I, grease, lesser body adjustment, lesser metaphysical weapon
2-astral construct II, animal affinity 
3-astral construct III

Description and Background:

Wandering the surroundings of Kalidnay is a lonely creature by the name of Drinchek. In a world almost totally decimated by irresponsible use of magic, he had the poor misfortune of being born to wizards. Like many of the highly adaptable humans of Athas, Drinchek was born with a deformity, though his was due to direct stimuli.

While still in the womb, his mother's defiling magicks stole pieces of Drinchek's life essences leaving him less than he might have been. When he was born amidst the after echoes of the Purges, his frame was hideous to behold. Hairless, colorless, with atrophied muscles, and a piteously weak cry his was a face only a mother could love. But even his mother didn't.

Alessia looked upon her newborn son with something akin to disapointment mixed with contempt. Her new life was one of forced secrecy and of practicality that required her to blend in as much as possible. Her feeble little offspring didn't look like it would last the summer, much less be able to blend in. So amidst at least some regret, she left the babe in its bed and disappeared when next her steps were hounded. He had already drained her of enough resources, the child could not be sustained any longer.

Fortunately, a cadre of Preservers who were pursuing Alessia discovered the abandoned child in her now stripped hovel only a couple days later. Dehydrated and malnourished he was near death and incapable of so much as a whimper when they happened upon him.

It was they who named and raised the child.

Drinchek never really fully recovered. He is still colorless and feeble, his body provides little protection against the harsh elements. But a natural resilience has developed in him that has so far prolonged his life. His whisper-soft voice and ultra shyness results from being constantly wrapped in concealing clothes, protecting his delicate skin.

Nature though, often compensates for lost abilities. Drinchek is possessed of a savant nature that allows him to recall in vivid detail (whether or not he would like to) nearly everything he has ever experienced. As such he is knowledgeable to the extreme in areas he has had the opportunity to learn about and he has developed certain mental powers.

Unlike most lonely teenagers, Drinchek not only imagined having friends but sometimes could actually talk to them or play with them. But in the end, ectoplasmic automatons are not a replacement for people, and Drinchek became even more introverted.

One day, when the Preservers were moving on to another lead, he simply wandered off. Sometimes in the wastes people will tell of seeing a shrouded man surrounded by strange creatures of no pigmentation and all different shapes and forms.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm interested in playing an pscion aristocrat 

EDIT:  Krizzel says he's interested in playing as well.  He's thinking about making a bard.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

Haven't decided what i want to play, but i definately want in on this. I'd like to hold off and try and gapfill once the others have picked thier class.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 29, 2002)

thrikeen? What's their favored class??


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

If ther;s still place, I'm in


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Thri-kreen favored class is Psy Warrior.

First 6 (total) with complete character skills/abilities etc are in.   Once I get going, I may do a third one to get more players active but this remains to be seen.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll check the athas games. (from what I've seen now, half-giant brute or gladiator)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 29, 2002)

Mind if I reserve a spot for Kalanyr?  He doesn't check the boards in this time zone, but he really wants to play in a Dark Sun campaign.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 29, 2002)

*Dukotti* ("Wind Fighter")
Elven Fighter2/Gladiator(Athasian) 4
True Neutral
XP: 15,000

HP: 74
Speed: 80' Walk
AC: 20 (+5 armor, +5 Dex)

BAB: 6/1
Fort: +8 (+7 Base, +1 CON)
Reflex: +9 (+4 Base, +5 DEX)
Will: +0 (+1 Base, -1 WIS)

STR 15, DEX 20, CON 12 (11 base, +1 lvl), INT 13, WIS 8, CHA 12

Attacks:
Lotulis - +9/+9/+4 (2d4+2 primary, 2d4+1 off-hand; 20 x2)
+1 Elven Longblade (Steel) - +12/+6 (1d8+4, 2-handed; 18-20 x2)
Unarmed - +8/+3 (1d3+2; 19-20 x2)
Longblade + Unarmed - +10/+9/+4 (1d8+4 (2H), 1d3+1 (OH))

Skills:
Intimidate +10, Tumble +20, Perform +7, Balance +10, Bluff +4, Read/Write(Common), Jump +17

Feats:
1 - Wild Talent (Psionic Draw, Wild Charge; Athas.Org)
3 - Combat Reflexes (PHB)
6 - Weapon Finesse: Lotulis (PHB, Athas.org)
F1 - Ambidexterity (PHB)
F2 - Two-Weapon Fighting (PHB)
G4.EWP - Lotulis (Athas.org)

Racial Abilities: Low-light vision, Racial Skill Bonuses(+1 to Appraise, Bluff, Listen, Perform, Search, Spot), Elven Longsword Finesse, Temperature Resistance, Elf Run

Class Abilities: Fighter Bonus Feats - 2WF, Ambi.  
Gladiator - Always Armed, Improved Crit: Unarmed Strike, Arena Guile, Master of Weapons +1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lotulis)

Languages: Common(Can read and write), Elven, Dwarven

Gear:
+1 Elven Longblade (Steel) - 2,000 (Athas.org, PsiHB)
+1 Studded Leather of Light Fortification - 4,000 (Athas.org, PsiHB)
Buckler (Athas.org, Free)
Skin of Nimbleness - 2,000 (PsiHB)
Boots of Striding and Springing - 2,500 (DMG)
Ring of Sustenance - 2,500 (DMG)
Backpack with Waterskin
One Day's Trail Rations
Bedroll
Sack
Flint & Steel

Total: 13,000
Treasure: 0 cp

Background and Description:

Dukotti was born into the relatively small Swiftwing tribe.  His incredible agility and swiftness developed early, lending him an honored place among the other adolecents.  His father, Dotharak, also one of the quickest elves in the tribe, took great pride in the boy.  However, the elf had a tendency to over-gamble and while the tribe was trading in Urik, he lost a hefty sum in the gladitorial arenas...a sum he could not pay.  

Having fixed the combat and offered the bet to the elf in the first place, Truvo Xoccup (a human noble) was granted by law his choice of Dotharak's possesions.  But the elf was too proud and attempted to flee the city with all he had.  A battle with the noble's guards and several templar ensued.  The streets were bloodied on both sides that day, but Xoccup claimed his prize, the elf's young son.  Having seen thousands of gladiators in his time, the noble knew a talent when he saw it.  

Dukotti trained with the noble's weapon masters and gladiators for nearly a year before his first combat.  Xoccup wanted this talented elf to earn him real money, not die like the rest of the fodder he had plenty of.  Luckily for both of them, Dukotti was true to his namesake.  His speed and grace with the elven longsword was astounding.  The noble lavished the boy with many rewards, including his father's blade, Silk, a steel elven longsword that whistled through the air like a wild zephyr.  

Throughout his five years as a gladiator, Dukotti made no true friends.  He would have trusted only his tribe, but Xoccup assured him that they had been hunted down and slaughtered by Hammanu's templars for defying his laws.  The elf had resigned himself to the fate of the gladiator until he overheard another gladiator saying that he had overcome a Swiftwing elf only a few days earlier.  He decided then that he had had enough of fighting for someone else.  He would do his own fighting, he would run the plains again, he would be free.  

Dukotti plotted with a few of the other gladiators and together, they managed to break free into the streets of Urik.  The templars decended quickly, however, and Dukotti was saved only by his blinding speed.  He ran, and he didn't stop running until he reached the outskirts of Kalidnay.  

Finally free, Dukotti is unsure of where to go next.  He is utterly taken with whatever new facets of freedom he happens to take a fancy to at any moment.  Perhaps he will find a new tribe or even his old tribe should they still exist.  But for now, he is enjoying every breath of freedom.

Dukotti's enormous frame (he stands nearly seven feet tall) lends itself to great strength despite his lean appearance.  As all of Xoccup's slaves were bald to display the House branding on their head, Dukotti tends to wear a hood or helmet to cover the patchy red hair that is still regrowing around the mark.  All of his movements and gestures are fluid and quick -even mundane actions like walking or scratching his arm.  He weilds his father's longsword and the Lotulis with alarming speed and accuracy, combining attacks into long, graceful maneuvers that dazzle the opponent into making mistakes, and wow any audience that may be around.  

The elf gravitates toward whatever happens to grab his attention at the moment and devotes only a few seconds before moving on.  Dukotti's short attention span, combined with his untrusting demeanor and fickle moods, offset his otherwise charming smile and rugged good looks.


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks good at first glance.....steel sword eh?   May want to think about how you got that...especially with Glad background.  Was it a gift?  Prize?  Tore it from owner's dead hand?  Or something of the sort.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 29, 2002)

There we go.  Had to finish putting the details of his story together.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm in, I'll just need to do a character. Thanks Sollir


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

megamania said:
			
		

> *First 6 (total) with complete character skills/abilities etc are in.   Once I get going, I may do a third one to get more players active but this remains to be seen. *




Well, that leaves me out of this then.  I'm still on holiday for the rest of the week and I won't be back home until Saturday at the earliest.  I don't have any of the books with me (other than players handbook, d20modern, and dmg) so can't do the character skills/abilities stuff until I get my hands on the pscionics book   

Have fun ya'all!


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2002)

Having looked through the Athas.org stuff I'm gonna drop out of this, it just doesn't feel like Dark Sun to me anymore. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm in, I've just not had time to work on my character yet.  Chrismas = busy...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

A few minor modifications:

*Sorren*
*Human*
*4th level Psion (Savant) / 2nd level Metamind*
*Alignment: Lawful Neutral*
*Experience:* 15,000

*ABILITIES*
*Str:*	12	+1	
*Dex:*	14	+2	
*Con:*	18	+4  _(+1 Character Level, +2 Bracers)_
*Int:*	12	+1	
*Wis:*	12	+1	
*Cha:*	14	+2	

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude:*	+5
*Reflex:*		+3
*Will:*		+10

*COMBAT*
*Hit Points:* 43
*Initiative:*  +2
*Base Attack Bonus:*  +3
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Inertial Armor)

*Attacks*:
Obsidian Drilbus (Masterwork Quarterstaff)  +5 Att; 1d6+1 Dmg


*SPECIAL ABILITIES:*
Human Bonus Feat
Human Bonus Skills
Psionics
Inner Strength
Psicrystal (Resolve)
Power Psicrystal
Freely Manifest I (Free 1st lvl power 3/day)

*FEATS:*
Inner Strength
Psionic Focus: Psychokinesis
Talented
Inertial Armor
Resculpt Mind _(Mind’s Eye)_
Hide Power
Creature Capacitor _(If Thoughts Could Kill)_
Trigger Power: Greater Concussion

*SKILLS:* 
Class Skills
Autohypnosis (+9, 8 ranks)
Concentration (+10, 6 ranks)
Disable Device (+5, 3 ranks)
Knowledge - Psionics (+6, 5 ranks)
Open Lock (+6, 4 ranks)
Pick Pocket (+5, 3 ranks)
Psicraft (+10, 9 ranks)
Search (+5, 4 ranks)

Cross Class Skills
Diplomacy (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Bluff (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Intimidate (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Spot (+3, 2 ranks)
Listen (+3, 2 ranks)
Stabilize Self (+5, 1 rank)
Wilderness Lore (+2, 1 rank)


*EQUIPMENT:* 
Obsidian Drilbus (50) – Control Flames (1,500cp)
Bracers of Health +2 (4,000cp)
Amulet of Resistance (+2 Saves) (4,000cp)
Crystal Mask of the Diplomat (+5 Diplomacy, +5 Bluff, and +5 Intimidate) (2,250cp)
Dorje: Shield (50) (750cp)
Tattoo: Lesser Body Adjustment x 4 (200cp)
Tattoo: Burst x 3 (150cp)
Tattoo: Harbinger I x 1 (50cp)
Tattoo: Feather Fall x 1 (50cp)
Power Stone: Control Air x 2 (300cp)
Power Stone: Lesser Telekinesis x 2 (300cp)
Belt Pouch
Riding Kank (150cp)
Folding Shade (1cp)
Waterskin x 4 (4cp)
Rations x 4 (20bits)

*Treasure:*
50cp, 80bits


*PSIONICS:*
*Power Points:* 39 _(27 + 1 Inner Strength + 5 in Psicrystal + 6 from Creature Capacitor)_

*Displays:*
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

*Talents:* _Free Uses: 12_
Far Hand
Missive
Daze _(DC: +4)_
Detect Psionics
Finger of Fire
Befriend _(DC: +4)_

*1st Level Powers:* _Cost: 1 pp_
Control Object
Matter Agitation _(DC: +7)_
Sense Link _(DC: +7)_

*2nd  Level Powers:* _Cost: 3 pp_
Control Body _(DC: +8)_
Suggestion _(DC: +8)_

*3rd Level Powers:* _Cost: 5 pp_
Greater Concussion _(DC: +9)_


*BACKGROUND*

*Appearance:*
Age: 29
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 135 lbs.
Hair: Long and black in ponytail.
Eyes: Grey

*History*
Coming soon…


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

You guys might want to check, but I don't think Astral Constructs are possible on Athas. They have Shadow Constructs though.

Another thing: I was looking at the psion and noticed a few balance issues, so I brought it up on Wizard's Dark Sun message board. There I learned that the Athas.org design team has decided to put back the psionic attack modes for the psions and I suppose the psychic warrior. It hasn't made it into the PDF files yet, but that is what they are using.

So, the psion should get psychic combat modes and the Harbingers are now just a cool chain of Telepathic powers.

This is a good thing, because one of the reasons they did this was to allow psions to take the Resculpt Mind feat from Mind's Eye if they wanted.

My character will be updated soon with the resculpt mind feat added.  

However, they specificly said that the use of Secondary Disciplines should not be used. It makes sense because you could have a Half-Giant Egoist who could have far more powerful Telepathic abilities than a Human Telepath.

Personally, I like Secondary Disciplines, at least for races with a +2 ability mod and less.

Maybe just add a house rule that says Half-Giants, Muls, Arakocra, and Kreen don't get to use the Secondary Discipline Varient Rules?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *You guys might want to check, but I don't think Astral Constructs are possible on Athas. They have Shadow Constructs though.*




Really?  How come?  Where's it talk about that?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 31, 2002)

I think its because Athas is sealed out of all other planes, including the astral


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmmmm...  So teleport, dimension door, ethereal jaunt, monster summoning, shadow spells, and various other things don't work?  Where does it talk about this?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 31, 2002)

ok. Maybe not. I remember it all being on Athas.org, but now I can't find it.

Shadow constructs aren't listed as powers anymore either. I guess everything works normal.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *ok. Maybe not. I remember it all being on Athas.org, but now I can't find it.
> 
> Shadow constructs aren't listed as powers anymore either. I guess everything works normal. *




Phew.  Guess that's something that got playtested out.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorren

Just so you know, Psi4/Meta2 gives a Base Attack Bonus of +3, not +2 as you have written.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> *Sorren
> 
> Just so you know, Psi4/Meta2 gives a Base Attack Bonus of +3, not +2 as you have written. *




oops. Thanks for catching that.

Should have my background up soon.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

I know nothing of Darksun, nor do I have the PsiHB... If I can get by with the core rules, I'd love to play (always open to new settings, so long as I have enough rules to manage in them.)


----------



## megamania (Jan 3, 2003)

Guilt puupy-   it will work.  That still leaves many other clases to work with.  (Fighter types, Clerics  etc)

Comon folks-  I still only have three people officially signed up.  I expected a dozen based on original feedbacks.   The Templars of Kalidnay await.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 3, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *I know nothing of Darksun..... *




www.athas.org  

That is about all you need. Anything else could probably be found just by searching the web.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 4, 2003)

*bump*

C'mon folks, if you want to play, post some characters!  Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2003)

Due to Kalanyr being restricted from his books at this time I made the bare bones of his character, Kal, if you would like me to also flesh out a spell list I'll do so, but I left several options for you to customize/change however you like.

Kalanyr's Char, male elf Wizard (Preserver) 6: CR 6; ECL 6; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 6d4+6; hp ?; Init +8; Spd 40 ft; AC 14 (+4 Dex); Melee unarmed strike -1 (1d3-1); SA spells; SQ elven traits, summon familiar; AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +5; Str 9, Dex 16 (18), Con 12, Int 18 (20), Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Alchemy +15, Bluff +10, Concentration +11, Disguise +10, Knowledge (arcana) +15, Spellcraft +15; Enhanced Gathering, Improved Initiative, Metamagic Feat (choose), Scribe Scroll (virtual Feat), Spell Focus (choose).

SQ–Elven Traits (Ex): Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, proficient: longsword or rapier, proficient: longbows and shortbows, +10 movement speed (from Dex).

Wizard Spells Prepared (4/5/4/3): 

Equipment: Bracers of Dexterity +2 (4,000), Headband of Intellect +2 (4,000), Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) x10 (2,000), 3000 cp remaining.


----------



## megamania (Jan 4, 2003)

*SITE UPDATE  PLEASE CHECK IT*

12-30-02 there was a site update involving the psionics and psychic combat.   Please check it out since this will effect most everyone.


----------



## megamania (Jan 4, 2003)

bump.


Still looking for more players.   Kalid-Ma awaits


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll start work on my character tomorrow.  Sorry about the delay, I've been away the last few days.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 5, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> * Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) x10 (2,000) *



An excellent choice, that one. Never woulda thunk it.


----------



## megamania (Jan 6, 2003)

another bump.   Anyone else?

Is it me or the game?   So many wanted me to do this but virtually no one seems to want to play in it.   Thoughts?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

oh! well then if there's still room then count me in now that I'm home again


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 7, 2003)

My character
Jayde Black


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *oh! well then if there's still room then count me in now that I'm home again *




Ditto for me, if you still need people.  I'd want to play a bard (looks interesting to try out what they've got), or, if no one protests, a wizard flirting with preserving/defiling (mostly because I want to test out the rules for gathering energy, see how the differences between preserving and defiling work, etc.).  But I don't want to do that if it'll cause problems amongst the group.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll be picking up the athas.org info tonight, and working up a character when I get home.  I loved Darksun back in the days.  

I'll likely play either an elven runner type, or a halfling.  Hopefully I'll get in in time.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 8, 2003)

Tallask Water Hunter, Male elf PsyWar 4/Metamind 2(ITCK): Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 4d8+2d4+12; hp 45; Init +3; Spd 50 ft (70 unarmored); AC 19 (+3 Dex, Inix Hide Armor +5, Buckler +1); Melee MW Longspear +8 (1d8+4/x3) (+7 with Buckler) or Elven Longblade +7 (1d8+3/18-20, x2); Ranged Shortspear +7 (1d8+3/x3) 20 ft range; SQ elven traits; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +5; 

Str 16 (+3) (8 pts, +1 for level)
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pts, +2 racial)
Con 14 (+2) (10, -2 racial)
Int 12 (+1) (4 pts)
Wis 12 (+1) (4 pts)
Cha 8 (-1) (0 pts)

SQ - Temperature Resistance, Lowlight Vision, Racial Bonuses, Special Psi-crystal 5, Freely Manifest 1

Psicrystal (Worker): Stores 5 pp, +2 bonus on Profession checks.  Currenly contains 5 pp.

Skills:
Alchemy: 3 (2+1)
Appraise: 2 (0+1+1)
Bluff: 0 (-1+1)
Concentration: 11 (9+2)
Knowledge (Psionics): 8 (6+1+1)
Jump: 13 (0+3+10)
Listen: 1 (1-1+1)
Perform (Drumming): 0 (0-1+1)
Profession (Caravaner): 10 (7+1+2)
Psicraft: 8 (6+1+1)
Search: 2 (0+1+1)
Spot: 2 (0+1+1)
Tumble: 17 (4+3+10)

Languages: Elven, Common

Feats: (3 level, 2 Psy War)
Cosmopolitan (Psicraft, Knowledge (Psionics)), Inner Strength, Talented, Stand Still, Psionic Boost*

_*Psionic Boost [Psionic]

You can use your free 0-level manifestations to increase your speed and Constitution.

Prerequisite: 3rd-level psion or psychic warrior.

Benefit: You can trade in two free 0-level manifestations to increase your base speed by 10 feet and gain a +2 enhancement bonus to your Constitution. The effects last 1 minute._

Power Points: 12

Free 0th Level Powers: 11 per day.
Free 1st Level Powers: 3 per day.

Psionic Defense Modes: Empty Mind, Thought Shield, Intellect Fortress

Powers (4/3/2):  0: Burst, Force*, Psionic Draw, Wild Reflex 1: Chrysalis (ITCK), Hustle, Lesser Metaphysical Weaponry 2: Animal Affinity, Combat Prescience

_*Force
Psychokinetic (Con) 
Level: Psychic Warrior 0
Display: Au
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: 1 weapon
Duration: Until discharged or 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: No
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 1
You imbue a melee or ranged weapon (or ammo for a ranged weapon) with psychokinetic energy. While the duration lasts, the weapon subtly hums and vibrates. On a successful hit, the weapon does an additional point of damage, which discharges the potential. Manifesting the power is a free action, like manifesting a quickened power, and it counts toward the normal limit of one quickened power per round. 
_

Equipment (13000 starting CP): 
*Key of Open/Close (400 cp)
*Bracers of Bio-Boost (200 cp)
*Sphere of Direction (400 cp)
*Belt of Wild Charge (400 cp)
Boots of Striding and Springing (2500 cp)
Psychoactive Skin of Nimbleness (2000 cp)
Inix Hide Armor (As Rhino Hide Armor) (5165 cp)
2 Tattoos of Body Adjustment (600 cp)
5 Dull Grey Ioun Stones (125 cp)
Headband of Body Adjustment (Minor) (1/day, Lesser Body Adjustment)
MW Longspear, inset with 5 10 cp etched amber gems and 3 pieces of actual steel embedded in the spear head (375 cp)
Shortspear x3 (6 cp) 
Elven Longblade (100 cp)
Buckler (15 cp)
Enclosed Wagon, 5k load limit, with 2 kanks to pull (290 cp)
15 waterskins (15 cp)
30 Water barrels (60 cp)
Ornate Pitcher (Clay) (2 cp)
5 Clay Mugs (1 cp)
10 gallons of ale (2 cp)
10 days of meals for 5 men (Good): (25 cp)
Signal Whistle (8 bits)
Djimbe (5 cp)

17 cp left currently.

_* All of these items require you to use one of your free 0th level manifestations to activate them, and then they grant you their power.

Key of Open/Close grants Open/Close:

Open/Close
Psychokinesis (Con)
Level: Psion 0/Psychic Warrior 0
Display: Vi, Me
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2/levels)
Target: Portal or object that can be opened or closed
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates (object)
Power Resistance: Yes (object)
Power Points: 1

You can open or close (manifester's choice) a door, chest, box, window, bag, pouch, bottle, or other container. If anything resists this activity (such as a bar on a door, a lock on a chest, or a snugly tied knot on a drawstring), the power fails. In addition, the power can open and close only things that are of standard weight (see Table 7-7: Goods and Services, and Table 7-8: Containers and Carriers in the Player's Handbook). The lid of a big chest or oversized door is beyond the power's capability.

Sphere of Direction grants Know Direction

Belt of Wild Charge grants Wild Charge (Athas.org)

Bracers of Bio-boost grants Bio-booster for one hour:

Bio-Booster
Psychometabolism (Str) 
Level: Psion 0 / Psychic Warrior 0
Display: Vi
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 minute 
Saving Throw: No
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 1
You gain a minor boost to your musculature, gaining a +1 competence bonus on all Strength-based skill or ability checks. 
_


History: Tallask Water Hunter, of the Riverseeker clan, was always a bit of an oddity.  He wasn't quite as fast as many of the other elves, and was a bit sturdier than most of his playmates as a child.  His showings in the childhood races were always respectable, but not amazing.  But in wrestling and boxing he was almost never beaten.  His psionic abilities manifested themselves early on, often preventing his opponents even from reaching him as he struck faster than they could see, halting their advances.  It is from this that he was named - Tallask, Night Strike.

He was a member of the tribe, so his acceptance was never in doubt.  But he never had friends, as such - brethen, certainly, but not friends.  He spent much of his time attempting to gain the affection of his companions, even going so far as to give away prized possessions he found on his wanderings, but he was largely unsuccessful.  

Still, on his Rite of Passage, the entire tribe turned out, and cheered as loudly as they did for any other.  It was during his Rite and the sacred race afterwards that Tallask first exhibit his psionic abilities.  As he ran, his form blurred more and more as his legs bent further and further.  His tribe swears that a jungle cat ran in the same place as Tallask.  Tallask became more focused internally from then on, devoting himself to learning his new talents in a way that few elves could understand.  His long trips as a caravan guard, and later as a caravan leader, left him plenty of time to study.  He turned his abilities towards reinforcing his already burgeoning skills in combat.  Other tribesman might beat him in a fair fight, having studied pure fighting styles, but when Tallask's psionic abilites were allowed, he usually won handily.  

He travelled widely with the water caravans, and, rare among the elves, developed some friendships among the other races in the cities he visited.  His willingness to add extra gifts to the deals, as well as the fact that he often entered the city alone, rather than in a "pack of thieves" gained him a small reputation as a desired trader.  His men were usually happy as well, as Tallask made it a point to share a meal with his crew each time a caravan left, as well as once every three days on the journey.  His meals were good, and his ale was free, and he developed something resembling friendships, though they were still not the bonds he suspected other elves felt for each other.

On one of his journeys into Tyr, Tallask chanced to visit the gladiator arenas.  While he was there, he was captivated by one of the female gladiators, a half-elf named Ayla.  He also sympathized with the shunning she received from the other gladiators.  In a typically elven decision, he immediately decided to purchase her, and within two days, they were lovers.  She has ridden with Tallask for nearly two years now, riding a Crodlu Tallask purchased for her.  He doesn't treat her the way other races do, and accepts her as she is (though he still considers her a lesser creature, and does not allow her to enter elven camps), and her devotion to Tallask fills a void he has felt for quite a time.  He has dailiances with other women on occasion, but his natural aloofness limits those greatly.  He has also begun to train Ayla in the psychic arts, and she seems to exhibit some small skill.

Tallask still travels with his caravans, taking occasional breaks to hunt and train.  He and Ayla make a fair living, as Tallask is a fair 'Van leader, and can defend his wares if need be.  His travels allow him to locate psychic training from many different mentors as well.  He collects minor psionic items, and has developed a fair collection of them.  He is always looking to add more to his treasury.  Tallask has little wealth at any time - he is a firm believer in the elven philosopher of living in the now, and typically buys the best foods, drinks and items he can afford, lavishing Ayla with gifts as often as he can.


----------



## megamania (Jan 8, 2003)

I haven't looked at that site in a while but I never saw anything I'ld say no too.  This is great.   Hopefully we'll begin play next week.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 8, 2003)

Edited Dukkoti.  I added in the info for all the things off the WotC site for ease of reference.

Couple questions:

Starting Cash: As normal?

Starting Items: Any limits?  Are there any special materials on Athas?  Things like Athasian equivalents of Mithril and the like?  And can psionic characters purchase Crystal Weapons?

I assume the Elven tribes still act as they do in the "present," trading about, and being mistrusted?  

Looking forward to the game!


----------



## Velenne (Jan 8, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *Hopefully we'll begin play next week. *




Woohoo!!

*gets off the couch and starts warming up*


----------



## megamania (Jan 8, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Edited Dukkoti.  I added in the info for all the things off the WotC site for ease of reference.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> ...




Finalizing everything now.  First intro may go out this weekend if time permits!


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 8, 2003)

Questions, questions.

Last one, I hope - are you allowing Leadership?  If so, I'll drop Psionic Boost for Leadership.  I have his cohort planned out - even if I can't take Leadership, I'll be adding her to the story.  It's just whether she'll be playable or no.  

I changed Dukkoti around some - I found ITCK, and liked the metamind PrC, so I took that.  I used the cosmopolitan feat, which is +1 to two skills, and makes them class skills.  If that's not acceptable, I'll drop it, and go back to pure Psy War until I can get the ranks.

I have the story all planned out, just need time (not at work) to write it out.  

Thanks for gettin' the juices flowing!


----------



## megamania (Jan 9, 2003)

*Almost there!*

In the next few days I will be reviewing characters and then post suggestions for changes.  I will start a new thread then with the preludes possibly this weekend  (maybe if ambitious even tonight).

Until then....


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 9, 2003)

Heh.  I just realized that someone else has first claim on the name Dukkoti (ironically), so I've renamed him.  

But Tallask is finished, until I hear about the leadership feat.  If I take that, Ayla will be my cohort, and nothing will change (if you do allow leadership, how should cohorts be built?).  If not, then I'm fully done.  

Sorren - Do you want to work out a history between our chars, since we're both Metamind lvl 2?  Wouldn't hurt to have a connection.  Plus, I'm curious where you got 8 feats.  1 human, 3 level, 1 psion.  Did I miss something in the metamind that should be granting me extra feats?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2003)

*Odten Rainsummer*
*Pterran Wizard (Preserver) 5, Neutral Good*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 21 (+5)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +4 [+2 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +4 [+2 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 22 [4 + 3 + 4 + 3 + 3 (levels) + 5 (CON)]
Armor Class: 14 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Natural Armor)] or 18 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Natural Armor) + 4 (_Mage Armor_)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet.

*Attacks per round:*
_+1 Light Crossbow_ (+5 to hit (+6 w. Masterwork bolts), 1d8+1 dmg)
or Quarterstaff (+4 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg)
or Dagger (+4 to hit (melee), +4 to hit (thrown), 1d4+2 dmg)
or Claws (+4 to hit, 1d3+2 dmg)
or Bite (+4 to hit, 1d4+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: None or _Mage Armor_
Natural Weapons: Claws (1d3 dmg, Crit x2)
Bite (1d4 dmg, Crit x2)
Weapons: _+1 Light Crossbow_ (1d8+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Quarterstaff (1d6 dmg, Crit x2)
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +5 [+1 base, +1 CON, +2 Familiar, _Cloak of Resistance +1_]
Ref: +4 [+1 base, +2 DEX, _Cloak of Resistance +1_]
Will: +5 [+4 base, _Cloak of Resistance +1_]


*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Free for Wizard)
Wild Talent (Lesser Natural Armor, Missive) (1st level feat)
Craft Wondrous Item (3rd level feat)
Extend Spell (Bonus 5th level metamagic feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +9 (8 ranks, +1 CHA)
Disguise +9 (8 ranks, +1 CHA)
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 CON)
Knowledge (Arcana) +13 (8 ranks, +5 INT)
Spellcraft +13 (8 ranks, +5 INT)
Wilderness Lore +4 (4 ranks (cc))


*Languages:*
Aarakocra, Common, Elven, Gith, Pterran.


*Special Abilities:*
-2 racial penalty to Listen checks
Natural Armor +2
Natural Weaponary
Life Path: Druid
Wild Telepathy
Favored Animal (Pterrax)
Favored Class: Druid


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 4/5/3/2
DCs: 15/16/17/18
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Light (x2), Ray of Frost.
Level 1: Charm Person, Endure Elements, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield.
Level 2: Invisibility, Summon Swarm, Tasha's Hideous Laughter.
Level 3: Fireball, Hold Person.

Spellbook:
Cantrips: Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance
Level 1: Charm Person, Endure Elements, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Protection from Evil, Sand Spray, Shield, Spider Climb.
Level 2: Blindness/Deafness, Invisibility, Summon Swarm, Tasha's Hideous Laughter.
Level 3: Fireball, Hold Person.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Grappling Hook
- 50' Silk Rope
- Bedroll
- Waterskins
- 6 days' trail rations
- 5 Torches
- Flint and steel
- _Everburning Torch_
- _Scroll of Change Self_
- 2 _Scrolls of Dispel Magic_
- _Scroll of Feather Fall_
- _Scroll of See Invisibility_
- 2 _Scrolls of Spider Climb_
- _Scroll of Tounges_
- 21 cp, 3 bits, 5 beads.
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- _+1 Light Crossbow_
- Quarterstaff
- 20 Masterwork crossbow bolts
- 20 Crossbow bolts
- Dagger
- Pouch (Spell Component)
- _+2 Headband of Intellect_
- _+1 Cloak of Resistance +1_
- _Bag of Tricks (Gray)_
- _Hand of the Mage_
- _Ring of Healing_ (User can cast _Cure Light Wounds_ at will) (cost 2,000 cp)

Total Weight Carried: 53 lb
Load: Light


------------------------

*Familiar:* Owl; *CR:* ?; *Size:* T; *Type:* Animal; *HD:* 1/2 5d4+5; *hp* 11; *Init:* +2; *Spd:* 20 ft, climb 20 ft; *AC:* 17 (flatfooted 15, touch 15), *Attk:* Bite +4 melee (1d4-4 dmg); *SA:* Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Speak with Master, Touch; *AL:* NG; *Sv:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 2.
*Skills:* Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +13, Listen +4, Spot +4.
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse (Bite).


------------------------

*Sand Spray*
Conjuration [Creation] 
Level: Sor/Wis 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: 10 ft 
Area: 10ft long cone 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Special 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
A blast of sand and grit shoots from your outspread fingertips. Any creature in the area of the blast takes 1d3 point of damage per caster level (up to 5d3). Also, all creatures with their heads in the area must succeed a Reflex saving throw or be blinded for 1 round.


------------------------

From a young hatchling, Odten was being groomed for the Life Path of the Druid.  He quickly developed an empathy for nature, but not one his teachers liked: he started following the way of the Preserver.  Once word of his abilities spread through his village, the elders banished this "dangerous abomination" from their lands.  Hurt and confused by this, Odten spent the next couple of seasons wondering the wilderness, barely escaping with his life from several dangers.

He meet up with a band of humans, who not only tolerated his magical powers, but practiced the Preserver's Way themselves.  Odten was accepted into the group, but found it hard to make friend amongst the humans, most dismissing him as a "dumb lizard".  One amongst their number did not judge Odten this way, Drinchek, a foundling cared for by the group.  The young human seemed to care little about outwards appearance, and wanted company as badly as Odten.  Odten has perhaps made little impact of the young man's reserved manner, but the pterran is happy to call this strange human friend.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2003)

Just fyi on the Ring of Healing - general consensus on the WotC boards, as well as ENWorld is that that is one of the items that falls directly under the first rule of magic item pricing - compare it to existing items, and adjust from there.  It's most closely related to a ring of regeneration, which is 90k.  If you argue that it's a bit weaker, since it's command word activated, that's balanced by the fact that it cures 5 hp/rd, or 50 hp/minute, or 3000 hp/hour, vs. RoR's 1/lvl/hour (15/hr on average), you've got to take at least the same price, if not more....

This his created a _lot_ of threads on the boards - you can check them out (particularly the Spells and Magic Items FAQ at http://boards.wizards.com/rpg-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=195;t=000013 ).

Not trying to be a pain, but that item is _horribly_ unbalanced.  If you're going to allow it, I'll be swapping out my skin of nimbleness for one of those, and dropping my tattoos of healing.

Basically, that falls strongly into the category of "Item no one would be without," even if you double the cost to put it in a non-item slot.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

From which resource does "Ring of Healing" come from?


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

First batch of questions / comments on characters

7 characters...I'll let that ride.
I hope to get feedback from each player concerning the notes below before the 19th of the month. (two Sundays from this post)  If I don't hear from you I may make changes on your behalf. If you haven't rolled HP please do.  I will be putting your stats onto character sheets for my reference here.  If I find something else missing or odd I'll let you know.

If you have further questions, ask here or contact me at-
megamania97@yahoo.com

In the meantime,  I will begin the story with prelude#1.  The play site will be called-    DARKSUN  KILLER IN KALIDNAY

Sorren
1  Which feats are you taking,  dosen't look right
2  Which are you taking for free as 1st level-  Psi crystal or Inner Str
3  Obsidian Drilbus (quarterstaff) of Control Flames  For a weapon to be given a magic/divine/psionic power it must first be masterwork then "enhanced"  +1, +2 etc.  This will drive the cost up I believe

Drinchek
nice background  I still need to review the "Mind's Eye" feats since I don't have copies printed.

Dukotti
nice background, plenty to work with.
1  Check your Weapon Finesse Feat.  I don't believe it will work on the Lotulis due to it's size
2  I sorry...the the STEEL has to go.  I forgot how much of a markup there is on metal.  You can either chose a new material or a new item.  You feel strongly on this I may compromise by giving it a nasty curse (beset by Rajaat or Oronis of course)

Char
1.  Double check your Elven racial abilities.  You may be mixing the PHB and Darksun versions
2.  Curious choice for the magical feather

Jayde
Scarey stats on some of the skills
1.  Language-  Kalidnese=common in this game.  Choise a different language.  Draconic???  Give me a background on how Jayde learned some of these languages.

Tallask
I leave it up to you, however the use of Kanks and wagon will be very limited for a while.
1  Speed increases by 5ft per +2 modifier.
2  Still have a bit of money to go ....
3  You may have Leadership if you wish.  Give me more on Ayla.  Make her either first or second level.

Odten Rainsummer
A Pterran!!!!  ELC +1  alright-  something stranger than a bearded dwarf!
1  Where did Hand of Mage, Bag of tricks and the ring of healing come from?   Can't think of the book with them at this point.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

Still haven't found the original source but it does seem top heavy.  Could you switch the Ring of Healing for something else?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

My _Ring of Healing_ is a custom-creation.  It follows the magic item pricing rules for similar items such as a _Hat of Disguise_ or _Slippers of Spider Climb_, both of which allow you to invoke a 1st level spell at will.  In general, the cost of magic items that allow for at will use of spells is spell level x caster level x 2,000gp (or spell level x caster level x 1,800gp if command word activated).

dead_radish, IME, people tend to consider _Rings of Regeneration_ to be horribly overpriced.  They provide a very minor ability for a huge price.  I do agree that the _Ring of Healing_ is rather powerful for the price, but 90k gp would be a vast overpricing.  I was also taking this item "for the group", rather than just for myself, as we lack a cleric or any other source of group healing.

Of course, all of this is IMO, and YMMV.  And, of course, the DM's word is final.  megamania, I really don't mind switching the _Ring of Healing_ for another item (probably a better _Bag of Tricks_ ), but I just wanted to give my take on these items.  The _Ring of Healing_ is an item that has caused a certain amount of debate already, and the opinions on its power level vary wildly.

On my other magic items, _Hand of the Mage_ and _Bag of Tricks_ are both from the DMG.  _Hand of the Mage_ allows you to use _Mage Hand_ at will, while a _Bag of Tricks_ allows you summon a random creature up to 10 times a week.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *
> Drinchek
> nice background  I still need to review the "Mind's Eye" feats since I don't have copies printed.*




To make it easier for you, in my original post in the Dark Sun Full thread, I had originally put all the links in to what page each feat was on for quick access.  Additionally I've got a word document at home that I designed for some of the content on the Mind's Eye that I believe has all the referenced feats and prospective prestige classes if you would prefer that format.

Let me know.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 10, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *Sorren
> 1  Which feats are you taking,  dosen't look right
> 2  Which are you taking for free as 1st level-  Psi crystal or Inner Str
> 3  Obsidian Drilbus (quarterstaff) of Control Flames  For a weapon to be given a magic/divine/psionic power it must first be masterwork then "enhanced"  +1, +2 etc.  This will drive the cost up I believe
> *




1. I'll check these.

2. I'm taking Inner Strength. Metamind gives you a psicrystal if you don't already have one.

3. See here. Drilbus are like magical wands or staves (50 charges), only they are psionic and take the form of masterwork quarterstaffs made of crystal.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2003)

> Tallask
> I leave it up to you, however the use of Kanks and wagon will be very limited for a while.
> 1 Speed increases by 5ft per +2 modifier.
> 2 Still have a bit of money to go ....
> 3 You may have Leadership if you wish. Give me more on Ayla. Make her either first or second level.





1. Ayup - base speed was 30.  He's got the following modifiers: +5 ft for his dex of 14.  down to 20 base for Hide armor (grrrr).  Double for Boots of Striding and Springing.  I _think_ that comes out to 50, as I went down to 20 for hide, then up 5 for being elven, then doubled.  

2. Do I?  I added up to 12987, which means I'm actually over by 13 cp.  13000 cp to start, right?

3. K.  I'll want her to be the cohort part of my leadership.  Theoretically I can have either a 5th or 6th lvl cohort (Depending on if I have any modifiers to the leadership chart) and no normal followers right now.  Just fyi.  

Here she is:

Ayla, Feale Half-elf ITCK Ego 1/Gld 1: Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 1d12+1d4+6; hp 19; Init +3; Spd 35; AC 19 (+3 Dex, +4 Inertial Armor, +2 Wooden Large Shield); Melee +4 Alhulak (1d8+3) or +4 Unarmed (1d3+3); Ranged +4 Shortspear (1d8+3); SQ half-elven traits; AL CG; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3; Str 16 (+3), Dex 16 (+3), Con 16 (+3), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+1) Cha 6 (-2).

Feats: Inertial Armor, Inner Strength

Skills:
Tumble +7 (4+3)
Balance +7 (4+3)

PP: 4

Free 0th level powers: 4

Psionic Attack Modes: Mind Thrust, Id Insinuation

Psionic Defense Modes: Empty Mind, Thought Shield, Mental Barrier

Primary Discipline: Psychometrics
Seconday: Clairsentience, Metacreation

Powers: (3/1): 0: Burst, Lesser Natural Armor, Minor Body Adjustment, Verve 1: Lesser Metaphysical Body, Bite of the Wolf

Items (900 cp):
Rings of Talons (200 cp)
Ring of Minor Psionic Energy (650 cp)
Large Wooden Shield (7 cp)
Alhulak (20 cp)
Shortspear x2 (4 cp)

19 cp left.

Animal Companion: TBD (I don't really remember Dark Sun animals that well)


And Athas.org has the link to the PDF containing everything that's come up in Mind's Eye to date - it's a great doc, and only about 2.5 megs.  It's on the main page.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 10, 2003)

*Revised Character*

*Sorren*
*Human*
*4th level Psion (Savant) / 2nd level Metamind*
*Alignment: Lawful Neutral *
*Experience:* 15,000

*ABILITIES*
*Str:*	12	+1	
*Dex:*	14	+2	
*Con:*	18	+4  _(+1 Character Level, +2 Bracers)_
*Int:*	12	+1	
*Wis:*	12	+1	
*Cha:*	14	+2	

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude:*	+5
*Reflex:*		+3
*Will:*		+10

*COMBAT*
*Hit Points:* 43
*Initiative:*  +2
*Base Attack Bonus:*  +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Inertial Armor)

*Attacks*:
Obsidian Drilbus (Masterwork Quarterstaff)  +4 Att; 1d6+1 Dmg


*SPECIAL ABILITIES:*
Human Bonus Feat
Human Bonus Skills
Psionics
Inner Strength
Psicrystal (Resolve)
Power Psicrystal
Freely Manifest I (Free 1st lvl power 3/day)

*FEATS:*
Inner Strength _(Free)_
Psionic Focus: Psychokinesis _(Human)_
Talented _(1st)_
Resculpt Mind _(3rd - Mind’s Eye)_
Inertial Armor _(6th)_
Trigger Power: Concussion DC:15 _(Resculpt Mind, 5rd level)_
Creature Capacitor _(Resculpt Mind, 3rd level - If Thoughts Could Kill)_

*SKILLS:* 
Class Skills
Autohypnosis (+9, 8 ranks)
Concentration (+10, 6 ranks)
Disable Device (+5, 3 ranks)
Knowledge - Psionics (+6, 5 ranks)
Open Lock (+6, 4 ranks)
Pick Pocket (+5, 3 ranks)
Psicraft (+10, 9 ranks)
Search (+5, 4 ranks)

Cross Class Skills
Diplomacy (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Bluff (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Intimidate (+7, 0 ranks, +5 Bonus)
Spot (+3, 2 ranks)
Listen (+3, 2 ranks)
Stabilize Self (+5, 1 rank)
Wilderness Lore (+2, 1 rank)


*EQUIPMENT:* 
Obsidian Drilbus (50) – Control Flames (1,500cp)
Bracers of Health +2 (4,000cp)
Amulet of Resistance (+2 Saves) (4,000cp)
Crystal Mask of the Diplomat (+5 Diplomacy, +5 Bluff, and +5 Intimidate) (2,250cp)
Dorje: Shield (50) (750cp)
Tattoo: Lesser Body Adjustment x 4 (200cp)
Tattoo: Burst x 3 (150cp)
Tattoo: Harbinger I x 1 (50cp)
Tattoo: Feather Fall x 1 (50cp)
Power Stone: Control Air x 2 (300cp)
Power Stone: Lesser Telekinesis x 2 (300cp)
Belt Pouch
Riding Kank (150cp)
Folding Shade (1cp)
Waterskin x 4 (4cp)
Rations x 4 (20bits)

*Treasure:*
50cp, 80bits


*PSIONICS:*
*Power Points:* 39 _(27 + 1 Inner Strength + 5 in Psicrystal + 6 from Creature Capacitor)_
*Psychic Combat Modes:* Psychic Crush, Mind Blast
*Psychic Defense Modes:* Empty Mind, Intellect Fortress, Tower of Iron Will

*Displays:*
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

*Talents:* _Free Uses: 12_
Far Hand
Missive
Daze _(DC: +4)_
Detect Psionics
Finger of Fire
Befriend _(DC: +4)_

*1st Level Powers:* _Cost: 1 pp_
Control Object
Matter Agitation _(DC: +7)_
Sense Link _(DC: +5)_

*2nd  Level Powers:* _Cost: 3 pp_
Control Body _(DC: +8)_
Concussion _(DC: +8)_

*3rd Level Powers:* _Cost: 5 pp_
Cone of Sound _(DC: +9)_


*BACKGROUND*

*Appearance:*
Age: 26
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 145 lbs.
Hair: Long and black in ponytail.
Eyes: Grey

*History*
Well muscled and graceful, Sorren seemingly has no body fat. His time spent in slavery and practicing exotic conditioning exercises has developed his body to a level of health and fortitude that few ever achieve. His body, especially his back, is covered in numerous scars from his time as a slave. Also, there is a slave mark tattooed into the back of his neck. He wears his hair long to cover this.

Sorren prefers dark clothing. He wears loose fitting,black, robes and hood that protects his body from the elements.  His long black hair if long, but is shaved underneath to allow the occasional breeze to touch his neck. 

Hise only weapon, Sorren carries an obsidion quarterstaff carved with what refers to as psionic ciruits that can channel psychokinetic energy.

Sorren is actually good looking, however his lack of a normal childhood and his dependency on psionics make him seem distant and brooding. He has a survival of the fittest mentality and will not hesitate to use the Way as a weapon.

*History:*

Born in the outskirts of Draj, Sorren’s first memory was of blood and carnage. At the age of but four summers, he became one of a dozen survivors of a slave raid on his hometown of Kalari Springs. Along with the other captives, Sorren was taken to the Tyr and sold into a stable of slaves..

Serving under the lash of a harsh taskmaster, Sorren spent his youth mining the salt of the city. However, at the age of twelve, he was taken by one of the more prominent minding slavers for study. Sorren has little memory of this time for he often faded in and out of consciousness. His memories and perceptions distorted by rigorous psychic experimentation, Sorren was finally returned to the mines.

Little did he know that he was being watched. The mindbender had managed to awaken the boy’s latent psychic potential. He had been returned to the other slaves in order for the slavers to watch his abilities naturally manifest. Unfortunately for them, Sorren was quicker to manifest his abilities than they imagined he would be. Using his psychic abilities, Sorren melted through his shackles and freed his fellow slaves. In the revolt, only he and a half dozen others managed to escape to the surface.

After his escape, Ash returned to the remains of what was once his home. There he found a dilapidated farmhouse and his family's remains. He buried his family and from his father's corpse he took a signet ring depicting a snake with three eyes. The importance of the third eye was not lost on Ash who now believes his family had a strong psionic heritage. He wishes he knew how to contact anyone else in his family, but he has only a few very vague memories of his childhood before slavery.

Leaving his home behind, Ash traveled about and soon found himself in the Nibeney region. There he lived on the streets and made his way as a petty thief. He learned to use his powers to bend the will of men so that they would be more than generous with their offers of charity. While already slick tongued and smooth, Sorren used the Way to augment his abilities.

He lived this way for two years before his abilities were discovered. A man by the name of Qadir recognized the youth’s abilities and gave him an ultimatum. He would not turn Sorren over to the authorities, if he agreed to become his bodyguard. In exchange, he would teach Sorren about the Way. Sorren agreed and began a formal study of the “Unseen Way” under the strict tutelage of his new master. In his studies, he developed the ability to engage others in mental combat and learned much about psionic theory and principles.

He had learned a great deal, but while very different than the salt mines of Tyr, he still resented being in a submissive position. After spending a two years with his teacher, Sorren has decided to move on. He does not know where he plans to go, but he craves adventure and the freedom of the road. He searches for knowledge and treasures so that one day he may create his own estate and forever be free.

*PSI-CRYSTAL:*

*Tarsis*
Hit Dice: 6 special (20hp)
Initiative: -2
Speed: -/30’
AC: 13/15 (-5/-2 Dex, +8 Size); Hardness 15
Attacks: --
Damage: --
Face/Reach: Special
Special Attacks: Special
Special Qualities: Regenerate 2d4hp per day, Personality (Resolve, +2 Will)
Saves: Special
Abilities: Str: 1, Dex 0, Con -, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 14
Skills: Special
Feats: --

Special Abilities: Sighted, Empathic Link, Lesser Self-Propulsion


----------



## Velenne (Jan 10, 2003)

Ahh, good call.  Hmm, that'll take some reworking....

Changes follow:



> _Changes to Dukotti_
> *
> 
> Attacks:
> ...



*

Against opponents with reach, or closing opponents, Dukotti will use his spiked chain in a spinning style combined with whip-like thrusts.  Once they get in close, he'll use the longsword in a criss-crossing pattern of slashes, using the reach afforded by his massive height to his advantage. (no game mechanic there, just descriptive text)
Against a single opponent he feels may be a match for him, the elf uses his father's sword.  He may throw in a kick, head butt, or other unarmed attack just to throw them off.*


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1. I'll check these.
> 
> ...




Okay on the Drilbus.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 1. Ayup - base speed was 30.  He's got the following modifiers: +5 ft for his dex of 14.  down to 20 base for Hide armor (grrrr).  Double for Boots of Striding and Springing.  I _think_ that comes out to 50, as I went down to 20 for hide, then up 5 for being elven, then doubled.
> ...


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorren's background looks good.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2003)

I understand the group has no clerics ( oh boy) but the ring just seems wrong to me.  The ring could heal more HP than a cleric of the same level as the party within a few short minutes of successfully hiding from the templars (er...the enemy).  Sorry-  the idea was good but I am uncomfortable with it...especially at the mere price listed.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *I understand the group has no clerics ( oh boy) but the ring just seems wrong to me.  The ring could heal more HP than a cleric of the same level as the party within a few short minutes of successfully hiding from the templars (er...the enemy).  Sorry-  the idea was good but I am uncomfortable with it...especially at the mere price listed. *




Hey, no problem, I can see why you might not be keen on it.  Would it be OK if I scaled it down to being usable 5 times a day?  It'd still be a handy amount of healing, but not enough to be able to bring the party back up to full health after every encounter.  It'd still come in at 2000 cp, price-wise.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2003)

Ahhhh.  Cool.  If that's the case, I'll just take the original feat, rather than leadership.  I can understand the too many PC's issue.  I'll just use Ayla as a background/story flavor thing.  Is there going to be a Rogue's Gallery for this game?

Oh - and I noticed now that I did a 28 pt buy, not a 32 pt buy originally - that may have been what you were thinking when you commented on my having money left.  I upped my dex and my wis, and dropped Cha a bit after I thought about it for a while.

Since it's been duly noted that we are without healing in any real way, I'd like to swap out the riding Crodlu and 2 tattoos of Lesser Body Adjustment (300 gp) for a Headband of Body Adjustment, Minor (1/day, a psion or psywarrior can use Lesser Body Adjustment to heal 1d8 hp, which is 2000 (1st lvl power/manifester), divided by 5 (1/day), and then 25% less (Requires specific classes)).

And then I'm fully done.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

I've added a history to Odten.  Jeremy, it interlinks with your background to a small degree, so tell me what you think and if you want anything changed.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2003)

That's perfect Jarval, I love it!


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2003)

A note, for those of us on the slow side - Sorren took Resculpt mind, which is a damn spiffy feat, which lets you take a feat instead of a psionic combat mode each time you gain one.  I was trying to figure out what was up there.

Sadly, it's a psion only feat.  Damend Psions.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *That's perfect Jarval, I love it! *




Glad you like it


----------



## megamania (Jan 11, 2003)

limit of five a day....okay, I'll bite.  By the way, there are clerics around the city outskirts whom for a fee will do healing.  What healing and at what cost remains to be seen and played out. 

I will possibly post the first dictation this week before the weekend.  Watch for it.


----------



## silvertable81 (Jan 12, 2003)

Jayde won't get any more languages. I was looking at it as Kalamar style regional languages. As though Common AND (Regional) Languagees were free. So I drop Common.
Jayde learned these other languages much the same way she learned most other things in life. Mind reading, slightly aided with telepathy, and Life Experience. (uh, that sounds good, right?) She knows that to get what she wants, she needs to be able to tell what she wants.


----------



## megamania (Jan 13, 2003)

Posted the beginning of the adventure finally.


----------

